# SantaCruz Superlight Opinions



## skizilla (Oct 4, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a dual suspernsion Santa Cruz Superlight for about 1300.  Any opinions anyone own one?


----------



## abc (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep!

I had the women's version of it. Same everything but slightly shorter top tube. (a few "women specific" components which I promptly changed back to "regular"). 

It's been a few years now. Still going strong. Aside from some crash demages, most stuffs are still original, and working flawlessly still (it came with a better component mix though)


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

Why the Superlight instead of a Heckler? IMO the heckler is a much more versitile bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Why the Superlight instead of a Heckler? IMO the heckler is a much more versitile bike.



Why the Heckler, get the Nomad.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why the Heckler, get the Nomad.



I guess one thing we don’t know is if he is buying used or new, and what type of riding he does. But generally speaking, the Heckler and Superlight are around the same price new. These two bikes are also very similar, except the Heckler is beefier with an All Mountain / Trail bike geometry. The Superlight is a lightweight XC bike with a steeper geometry, more of a racing bike IMO. If the original poster wants a light weight XC bike than the Superlight is the way to go. If he wants a do-all bike than he should look at the Heckler. 

The Nomad is a much more expensive bike partially due to the VPP suspension.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

Skizilla, I also live in the Springfield area. If you ever wants to ride sometime let me know. I ride Batchelor street, Robinson, Provin MT as well as a bunch of places in CT.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 5, 2009)

*General xc*

I am a light trail rider no heavy down hill action for me just 5-15 mile rides with marginal uphills.  I am looking for a bike that will make me a better uphill rider and if the superlight is lighter then that sounds good.  Is it a goo climber.  I gerneally ride robinson, bluff point in groton ct the tobacco field trails around southwick and the chesterfield gorge and stanley park in westfield.  Just getting back into serious riding that is one reson I am thinking of upgrading.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

I would still go with the Heckler over the Superlight. It won't be much heavier and will climb almost as good as the SL. But will be able to handle much more of your riding goes that way. What shops you looking at? Best shop in the area is New England Bike in Southwick. But they do not carry SantaCruz.

I live about 5 minutes from Robinson and ride there a bit. Do you know all of the good stuff in there on the other side of the park near the school? If you ever want a tour of Batchler Street (aka the Notch) or some other local spots let me know. Penwood in CT isn't very far and has some great riding.


----------



## abc (Oct 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would still go with the Heckler over the Superlight. It won't be much heavier and will climb almost as good as the SL.


The Heckler frame is 6.6lb and the Superlight is 5.2. So there's a pound and a half of difference in weight on the frame alone.

By the time you spec the Heckler up with freeride components (heavier and longer travel fork etc), it'll be at least 2 or more lbs heavier than the Superlight.

It may not be that "much heavier" for some who had the need for it. But for others, it maybe 2 or more extra lbs they don't need to drag up the hill. 

Add to that climbing "almost" as well (but not quite as well), I'm not sure it's "better" for general x-c riding.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 7, 2009)

Hucknroll is a good place to compare the Santa Cruz bikes:

http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/brand/100000796/Santa-Cruz-Bicycles.html

The Heckler is 3 1/2 pounds heavier than the Superlight (30 11oz. vs. 27 3oz.) the way they have them set up.  If that $1,300 is for a new bike, it's a bargain.  They are $1,839 on line.



abc said:


> The Heckler frame is 6.6lb and the Superlight is 5.2. So there's a pound and a half of difference in weight on the frame alone.
> 
> By the time you spec the Heckler up with freeride components (heavier and longer travel fork etc), it'll be at least 2 or more lbs heavier than the Superlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you guys are focusing on weight way to much here. If this was intended to be a race bike weight would be one thing, but as a trail bike it’s not nearly as important as other factors. Below I listed a few spec’s I feel are relevant to compare these two bikes. IMO the biggest ones are the head tube angles and bottom bracket heights. The Heckler falls right in the range of were a good all around trail bike should be. Which is not surprising seeing how the Heckler was pretty much was the first bike in this category and everyone has been copying it for years. The Super Light on the other hand has more of an XC / race bike geometry. The head tube angle is very steep which will make for a good climber, but I would not want to ride down anything steep of technical on it. And Western Ma riding consists of lots of steep ups AND downs. Then there is the bottom bracket height, again the Super Light has a very low BB common to XC / race bikes. This gives the bike a lower center of gravity and helps with cornering at speed, good for a race bike but not good for a trail bike. As soon as the trails start getting chunky, and they are in Western Ma, you will be banging your cranks on rocks and logs. 

If the original poster will only be riding at places like Robinson St Forest that have fairly smooth non technical trails than the Super Light will be fine. But trails like the ones at Robinson are not the norm in Western Ma or CT. If the goal is to have fun the Heckler is the better choice, it also allows for more room to grow in riding style. Who knows, in a year the original poster may get into riding more technical terrain and small drops / jumps. If bike choice is based solely on the price, than I would have to agree that $1300 is a sweet deal for the Super Light, But keep in mind that a lighter bike will not magically make you a better climber

	              Super Light	              Heckler

top tube length	      23"	         22.5"
head tube angle	            71d	69d
Bottom bracket height	12.3"	13.5"

fork	            100mm to 120mm Max	                  140mm to 160mm Max
rear shock	                         100mm	150mm




sorry about the chart, the formatting got screwed up when I pasted it into the post


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

skizilla said:


> I am a light trail rider no heavy down hill action for me just 5-15 mile rides with marginal uphills.  I am looking for a bike that will make me a better uphill rider and if the superlight is lighter then that sounds good.  Is it a goo climber.  I gerneally ride robinson, bluff point in groton ct the tobacco field trails around southwick and the chesterfield gorge and stanley park in westfield.  Just getting back into serious riding that is one reson I am thinking of upgrading.





MR. evil said:


> If the original poster will only be riding at places like Robinson St Forest that have fairly smooth non technical trails than the Super Light will be fine.



That's what it sounds like. See above. Not everyone is into gnar technical riding...

With that said, for the terrain I typically ride, I would never go under 150 mm on either the front or the rear and never any steeper than a 69 degree head angle ever again. But everyone is different and the Super Light sounds to me like it fits the bill for skizilla's terrain of choice..


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's what it sounds like. See above. Not everyone is into gnar technical riding...
> 
> With that said, for the terrain I typically ride, I would never go under 150 mm on either the front or the rear and never any steeper than a 69 degree head angle ever again. But everyone is different and the Super Light sounds to me like it fits the bill for skizilla's terrain of choice..



If thats the only type of terrain he rides, than why bother getting even getting a FS. Save some cash and get a nice 29er. Those big wheels really smooth out terrain, and the bike will be even lighter than that Super Light.


----------



## skizilla (Oct 7, 2009)

*29 ers*

Yes I have been looking at the 29 er option as well.  They seem neat do they climb any better.  What are their disadvantages.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2009)

skizilla said:


> Yes I have been looking at the 29 er option as well.  They seem neat do they climb any better.  What are their disadvantages.



If your shorter they may not fit as well and the bigger wheels are not as strong as a 26" wheel. But if you not riding gnarly terrain or doing drops that is not a big deal. Bike geometry is going to have the biggest impact on how the bike climbs. But at a place like Robinson a 29er would be great. I have been toying with the idea of getting a cheap single speed 29er just for Robinson. I few buddies with nice 5" trail bikes actually prefer their 29er's and ride them more frequently than the big bikes. The last time I was at New England bike in Southwick he had a couple of nice 29er's on the floor. But that was over a month ago. I am stopping there on my way home tonight and will let you know if I see anything.

If you ever want to ride Robinson let me know. I pretty much know all the trails and have a nice 12 mile loop mostly on single track. You can tack a more miles if you cross 187 and head up Provin Mt. It's rougher up there, but you can ride the Metecomet all the way to rt57 and even deep into CT with few road crossings


----------



## skizilla (Oct 9, 2009)

*Yes Evil*

Yeah evil when I get rolling again we will have to ride.  I have not ridden robinson in a couple years but used to know it well I love the single track  rim trail that looks over the river.


----------

